# HPI status of chronic conditions



## crberman (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, Can someone tell me, can you use the status of chronic conditions with a 95 DG exam?
I have heard both yes and no on this. Thank you.


----------



## Kstrobel (Sep 3, 2010)

*Karen*

In the Evaluation and Management Services guide on the Medicare Website, page 8, it states "at least 4 HPI elements or the status of at least 3 chronic", and doesn't specify 95 or 97 guidelines, but if you go into the specific guidelines the '3 chronic' is only in the 97 guidelines.


----------



## LLovett (Sep 3, 2010)

*May depend on the carrier*

WPS Medicare allows the 3C for both 95 and 97, they say this is per direction from CMS.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## crberman (Sep 3, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your help. I will check with my carriers on this. I did already find out from my Medicare Carrier that they allow it. 
Christine


----------



## jdibble (Sep 7, 2010)

Highmark also states that you can either use the HPI or status of conditions for either the 95 or 97 guidelines.


----------

